# Caldinho de Feijão (Brazilian side dish)



## CassiesKitchen (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm baaaaack! (sorry if I fell off the planet.. heck the system even reprimanded for being gone so long.. I started a new job!)
----------
Caldinho de Feijão (Brazilian side dish)

Ingredients:
2 cups of black beans (soaked overnight)
4 ½ cups of water
1 onion
4-5 cloves of garlic
¾ of a package of bacon (optional)
3 Bay leaves
Salt and black pepper
Olive oil

Cut the onion, garlic and bacon into small pieces. Put half of these 3 ingredients into a casserole with some olive oil (adjust the stove to medium). Cook until the garlic and onions are golden and the bacon is cooked. Add the beans, the water, salt, and pepper as you wish (note: don’t add too much salt in the beginning as water will reduce – add extra salt at the end if you think it needs). Let it cook for about 3 hours.

Cook the other half of onions and garlic with olive oil in a frying pan (adjust the stove to medium). When they are golden, turn off the stove and save (note: cook the onions about 10 minutes before adding the garlic).

Cook the other half of the bacon in a frying pan until it’s crispy and save it.

When the beans are soft, turn off the stove and let the mixture cool down a bit. After that, put the mixture into a multi processor until gets the right consistency (neither too liquid, nor too hard). Add the garlic and onions you had cooked and mix it with the beans using a spoon. To finalize, add the rest of the bacon on the top of the mixture (note: just add the bacon when the beans are hot).


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sounds good Cassie!!  I have some blackbeans in my cupboard and brooding over some different recipe, I shall try that to accompany our kibbes next time we make them and make it a complete Brazilian dinner!!


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 20, 2007)

kibbe is Brazilian??? I thought it was a Lebanese dish.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 20, 2007)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> kibbe is Brazilian??? I thought it was a Lebanese dish.


 
To be precise, kibbe (or also spelled kibe, quibe, kibbeh) has its root in Middle eastern region. However Brasil has numerous immigrants from many parts of the world, and its cuisine reflects an eclectic element hugely. Former syrian immigrants made kibbe very popular in Brasil, and now they are largely enjoyed there, so much so that they claim to be a part of the Brasilian cuisine these days.

Cuisine of Brazil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Apr 23, 2007)

I went to a churrascaria this weekend.. YUM!


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 24, 2007)

love beans, and this looks great!  thanks


----------

